# Weird chirping noise when lights turned off



## boblite (Jan 15, 2011)

A weird 2-3 second chirping sound, quite loud, like from giant insects in a horror movie, is heard whenever I turn off the living room lights at night through throwing the light switch on the wall. The light switch on the wall controls two table lamps with compact fluorescent bulbs, one being 23 watts and the other being about 43 watts. Both lights are plugged into a wall receptacle that is controlled by the wall light switch. My wife has also heard the sound, so it's not just me. Any idea what this chirping could be ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Maybe it is giant insects from a horror movie!

Call an exterminator, and then an electrician. :thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's crickets living in the switch box!


----------



## John Peters (Jan 1, 2009)

Un pull lamps and try again


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you record the sound


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke alarm wired to the switch?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Smoke alarm wired to the switch?


OR co detector plugged into one of the switched receptacles.

More importantly, if this is something you have to go to an internet forum for help for you may be beyond any help that can be offered.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> OR co detector plugged into one of the switched receptacles.


Good point and seems more likely.



> More importantly, if this is something you have to go to an internet forum for help for you may be beyond any help that can be offered.



Good point and seems likely. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The chirping noise is most likely a smoke detector or carbon detector. It is also possible the CFL lamps are throwing off some electronic interference that affects the detectors. Since the chirp only last for 2-3 seconds I would not loose sleep over this.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The chirping noise is most likely a smoke detector or carbon detector. It is also possible the CFL lamps are throwing off some electronic interference that affects the detectors. Since the chirp only last for 2-3 seconds I would not loose sleep over this.


So you agree it might be a Smoke or CO alarm but you advise not lose sleep over it. :blink:

If it was my place I would find out what it was before deciding if it is a problem or not.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

